# Buying 1st Blu-ray player but have specific system needs?



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

I think I am gonna break down and upgrade my Oppo DVD player with a Blu-ray player, but which one will work best for me and my system?

Here is what I need outside the usual:
-Great 1080i Blu-Ray and Upconverted DVD Video Playback
-1080i HDMI or DVI-D output which works with the Dtrovision HDCP compliant DVI-D to VGA converter
-Analog RCA stereo audio output

New is good but Older models which I might find and buy used are fine too.

Thanks for any help and suggestions anyone can offer me. :T


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

What do you folks think about the Samsung BD-C6900?

It looks to have what I need, although I guess I won't know if it works with my Dtrovision converter until I try it.

The wireless internet connection and future 3D capability interest and intrigue me too? And, I can buy one at a store with good return policy for under $250.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Or, what about the Oppo 83-SE?

Is it really worth the big bucks they want for it?

And, can it replace my Modwright/Denon 3910 as my multichannel and best digital disc player in my audio system?
If I used it to replace two units in my primary system, I would need to run an HDMI cable for video only to my HDTV which is 25 feet away... or alternatively, I could run 8 audio ICs that same length to my built in audio rack.

It isn't easy having old, loved gear and trying to upgrade one component at a time.....


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

merc said:


> What do you folks think about the Samsung BD-C6900?


It's a top pick of HomeTheater Magazine and while I don't have that player, I've heard mostly positive things about it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic DMP BD 65 or 85 are my top picks, For the price you can not find a better player. The upconversion is on par with the Oppo and is a rock solid player for BluRay discs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

All of the choices listed would serve you well. OPPO BDP-83 SE is excellent, but I would only recommend it if using Multichannel. Otherwise, the regular 83 would be stellar.

Tony's recommendation of a Panasonic is an excellent one as it offers great performance and rapid Loading Times. I adore my Pioneer BDP's though some cannot handle the slower Load Times, but the Parts Quality and Build Quality are fantastic. I just wish that the newer Pioneer's continued the standard of the older Models, but with the exception of the BDP-09, they do not.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Try and find a close out Sony 1000se at BB.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

I did a little local shopping today and found a Pani 85 open box for $199... came close but didn;t pull the trigger, yet. They are holding it for me in the back room till monday.

I guess the more i learn about these players the more confused i get.

When I saw WIFI I was thinking i could go online via this player but that isn;t the case. Instead, the WIFI is kinda like spam as all you can do is buy stuff from netflix and some other internet vendors and you can;t really do any internet surfing.

Then, i saw the new sony player which had Google as one of its apps and did allow regular surfing, I think. And, the remote has a keyboard too.... At $399, it was two hundred bucks more than the pani, and who knows how it performs for the primary function, movie playback.
still, looks kinda cool.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you looking for apps on a blu-ray player then get the lg570. Do you have a FRY'S store close to you because in my area they have them for a very good price better than BB or online stores. They have the lg570 for $143.00 in store price.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The LG player has had some very good feedback and at that price is very good indeed, as all the other players above that have been mentioned too all have a good reputation, and at this present time is the best time to invest in a player as BD as a format has certainly matured and is a solid format now.

If your not too bothered about waiting Oppo will be releasing there new player soon the BDP93 and I bet it is going to be the one to beat for features and performance but as an all round Universal player too, I have the BDP83 and cannot recommend them any more highly as it has been a pleasure to use, but would like to step up to the 93 as considering a 3D HDTV to go with it.

It is certainly a mine field out there with so much too choose from but generally speaking go with a well known brand and you will not go far wrong :T


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help and suggestions.

First, I don't want "apps" per-se, but instead just the ability to surf the net if possible. For example, as an avid fantasy football guy, I would love to be able to use my Blu-ray player to pull up an actively updating stattracker yahoo page for my teams and put it in a window while i watch the Texans game each week.

Second, I just happened to be at Frys yesterday morning to buy some ICs (stk392-180) to do a preventative/corrective maintenance repair on my primary pioneer HDTV which has now blown two fuses in the last month. While there, I did check out the blu-ray players... AND, the HDTVs... but didn't really look at the LGs since no one recommended them prior to my visit. Sounds like I need to make another trip to Frys...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am going to reiterate going with the Panasonic BDP 85 I have the 60 and can truthfully say that it plays everything I have thrown at it. I have a Toshiba AX2 HD DVD player that uses the HQV Raon video chip (said to be the best) and the Panasonic looks even better with upconversion of standard DVDs BluARys are great as well and load times are good. For the money you will not find a better player.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I am going to reiterate going with the Panasonic BDP 85 I have the 60 and can truthfully say that it plays everything I have thrown at it. I have a Toshiba AX2 HD DVD player that uses the HQV Raon video chip (said to be the best) and the Panasonic looks even better with upconversion of standard DVDs BluARys are great as well and load times are good. For the money you will not find a better player.


Thanks Tony, but why would i buy a new player whose upconversion is only as good as what i have?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

No players are perfect and when it comes to BD/DVD playback and a lot of people are buying them with the intention to use it as there main DVD source and some for CD playback too.

I think you just need to look at what player ticks all the right boxes for you and if DVD playback is just as good as what you have and are happy with, then that is fine but you do gain BD playback which you did not have previously, it might be worth waiting to see how the new Oppo BDP93 performs as it could be the ultimate player for most people.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

recruit said:


> No players are perfect and when it comes to BD/DVD playback and a lot of people are buying them with the intention to use it as there main DVD source and some for CD playback too.
> 
> I think you just need to look at what player ticks all the right boxes for you and if DVD playback is just as good as what you have and are happy with, then that is fine but you do gain BD playback which you did not have previously, it might be worth waiting to see how the new Oppo BDP93 performs as it could be the ultimate player for most people.


Thanks Tony....
and if the oppo 93 has a two channel stereo audio output.... we will will be good as usual with another 5th Oppo in a row with the 93. :T


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

Are specs and pricing out yet for the Oppo 93?


I started buying Oppo back when they were the high quality maverick of DVD player manufacturers and I hope they have continued that consumer friendly tradition into their new gear.


----------



## merc (Oct 3, 2009)

And... one more thought/question.

Regarding audio on Blu-Ray discs via players: does the digital out, and not HDMI output, offer at least the same audio quality with regard to Dolby and DTS soundtracks as what I get on the DVD copy?

I use the DVD video via HDMI output but not for audio since my Krell HTS-7.1 doesn't support it and an upgrade to one is about $6000 apparently.....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes Dolby digital and DTS will be the same over optical as it will over HDMI as long as you are aware that You cant pass the uncompressed formats over optical your good.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the 93 will be the same price as the 83. zI don't know about timing, but since a sample has been shown and the 83 is no longer available, it's got to be close.


----------

